

Google Body Browser - justinl
http://bodybrowser.googlelabs.com/

======
DupDetector
This submission has ended up with the points and comments:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2012707>

------
warmfuzzykitten
Doesn't do anything but ask you to install Chrome beta (did that twice). A
little too beta for my taste!

~~~
salemh
Haha, I even tried installation twice (with Chrome closed) and was looking
forward to demo'ing the Body Browser.

Edit: 3x, sent feedback on their technical deficiencies.

~~~
steveitis
If you go to <http://bodybrowser.googlelabs.com/body.html#> then you can get a
little further, but it still complains about not having webGL enabled.

------
justinl
With Chrome 8 (at least on Mac), you can enable WebGL in about:flags

